# Humminbird 595c wie funktionierts?



## Sebastar (31. August 2011)

Hallo Leuts,

Ich hab mir ein Echolot gekauft, das Humminbird 595c Echolot und GPS. Dies habe ich dann gleich mal hier nach Norwegen (Sandane) mitgenommen um es zu testen.
Nun die fragen:
Wo genau muss der geber sitzen/befestigt werden?
Wie genau muss es eingestellt werden?
Ich habs mal ausprobiert, wenn ich den geber senkrecht nach unten richte und kompl. unter wasser, kommt beim echolot ein seltsammes bild, rot,grün,dunkel, dunkelgrüne, nicht begrenzte schichten übereinander, im fjord sind es 160m, angezeigt hat er von 360-2,3m alles!? ( luftbläschen hab ích abgewischt) #d
Was mach ich falsch??? ;+


----------

